# Downtown Denver



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone know of a good place to go? Going there in July for a Convention.


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.cigarson6th.com/

A good place they hosted one of our herf a few mos. ago. Nice people and a good humidor. also check our board for more info on what around the fount range.

http://cfrhn.com/

Hope you enjoy your visit to the Mile High.:cb


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

What's Knot to Love also in Denver


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

If you are in Downtown Denver you should really do it right... :ss

http://www.brownpalace.com/dining/churchill.cfm

Whatever you decide, make sure you keep us in the loop & we will do our best to show some front range hospitality :ss


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, will be at the Hyatt on 15th street so it doesn't look like very far. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Keep us in the loop. I don't see why we can't plan something and maybe even see about transport. :bl

No herf like a herf for a visitor.


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ya what they said :tu


----------

